# Bogner "DUENDE" 18 watt amplifier



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check it out.

http://www.bogneramplification.com/


GAS is setting in.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sample mp3 #3 sounds awesome...the others too


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn, that sounds pretty sweet..of course there will be a hefty price tag that you will have to pay if want that tone


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Damn, that sounds pretty sweet..of course there will be a hefty price tag that you will have to pay if want that tone


Yes, yes there is, especially if you buy from butthead here. The Kelowna dealer will sell the combo for $500 cheaper. Can you say Road Trip!!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Make that $700 cheaper.

My deposit went down today. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Someday I'll snag the right to Bogner from butthead...I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

man I wish there was a guitar pro demo for this: http://www.bogneramplification.com/DuendeBluesS3.mp3 awesome lead


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

yeah this amp was the one truly buzzing thing at the NAMM show this year. EVERYONE was talking about it. I didn't get to play it but by the sounds of the clips I should have....or maybe shouldn't have....


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

TimH said:


> yeah this amp was the one truly buzzing thing at the NAMM show this year. EVERYONE was talking about it. I didn't get to play it but by the sounds of the clips I should have....or maybe shouldn't have....


But you have that Cub 15 don't you? That's a sweet little amp! You're so amp fickle Tim!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

here's a pic.


----------



## DaveEEE (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Make that $700 cheaper.
> 
> My deposit went down today. Can't wait!


Oh man, thats awesome! You will have to put up some clips of that little monster when you get it.
I love all Bogners and want them all! 

Dave


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

How much in CDN?

evilGuitar:


----------

